# second pregnancy through ivf/icsi



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi i have been really lucky. i had twin girls on my firsy attempt at icsi. i had fet from same batch but didntwork hope to have fresh attempt in new year at manchester fertility services.anyone out there had second pregnancy? anyone had two sets of twins?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  solucky   
 on your Twins, I am sorry your FET was a BFN,  
FF has many members who have had previous sucessfull treatments and are trying for Sibling/s I would imagiene your Consultant would discuss your chances of having twins again from a fresh cycle, but maybe you could have a read of e-set, wher only one embryo is put back  there is plenty of Infomation and knowlege within FF and a site search may help.

I would like to encourage you to post to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each
While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. 
You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.
For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -
CLICK HERE

Hoping for another miracle - And the baby dust boards 
*CLICK HERE*

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm* 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Solucky xx welcome hun xxx Oh wow twinnies thats sucha lovely story    and on your 1st ICSI aswell xx

So sorry your FET didnt work for you   cant help with your question have had 2 ICSIs still waiting for my BFP!!!!! third time lucky      Just wanna wish you lots of luck and you never no could end up with another two   

Take care
Love Hayleigh xxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Solucky,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, Congratulations on your twins   You have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship

Good luck on your journey

Nikki xx


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi not sure how everything works but i started a couple of new threads and now i cant find them re second preg through icsi aND I FORGET THE other one


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

solucky said:


> hi not sure how everything works but i started a couple of new threads and now i cant find them re second preg through icsi aND I FORGET THE other one


Click on your username or on your profile, scroll down and you'll see it says "show last posts" under additional information.

Alternatively, in right hand corner you'll see it says....show new replies to your posts.....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

solucky said:


> hi not sure how everything works but i started a couple of new threads and now i cant find them re second preg through icsi aND I FORGET THE other one


Found this and merged it with your original post 

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------

